# my mom is trying to control my life and break me and my husband up



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

my mom is something else she came to me and my husband home to spend a month while her house is under construction so she came and everything changed my bed room my kitchen my living room my bedroom wasnt really the problem what really got me upset was my kitchen , my mom changed up everything all my little ways that i organize my dish set my pots spoons etc she had it to her likeness to what she is accustom to so that pissed me off big time the next thing was her constantly calling me to do this or whatever the next thing she did was trying to brainwash me into leaving my husband and going to live with her telling me my husband is this he is that and the next thing she did is disrespect me in front my husband she asked me a question and because i didnt jump and answered immediately she yelled at me saying im talking to u.......... yes she is my mom but talking to me like that in front my husband is making me look like a child anyway so the most recent one was when she went out she called me and asked what i was doing so i told her im home sleeping and she was like u sleeping if u see how much young girls out here working doing something for themselves and ur home living a stupid life and i was like to myself tho i have my plans both me and my husband have our plans we're working on it but its gonna take time before its all well and good we both know we cant get everything we want in one day, so she ordered me over the phone telling me to go get ready come and meet her and look for a better work and if i want her to die a unhappy woman knowing that she has one girl child and she is living a stupid life my mom controls my life when ever we talk its like all my accomplishments she never saw to say im proud of u or whatever she thinks im doing nothing which i am i just completed part of my studies and have to wait till next month 2 do the rest b4 im actually working permanently as my own boss but she isnt seeing that she is seeing me home doing nothing and my husband has a great jod doing something that he loves but his job isnt good enough for her, my mom is doing me this because when she was my age her mom use to talk to her the same way but she never use to listen but instead of her understanding that a person has to grow up on there own as a adult and needs to make mistakes in life to become better and understand how it feels to have someone trying to control her life she demands me like a dog "come here, sit here, do this " and i cant tell my mom how i feel because she will either say things like listen to me ur young i know best bla bla bla so what i said from my heart how i really feel to her is stupid or the second thing she will do is disown me people dont understand me people would say stand up for urself tell her how u feel but they dont understand that i grew up without my father and my mom wasnt there half of my life because she wanted to be at my stepdad house instead of home with her children so it is difficult for me because i know my mom she will snap her fingers and dislike me for years forever thinking that she is right and im wrong she is wise and im stupid all i want is for me and my mom to be close and love and understand each other not loose her ...


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

time for you to put her in her place. its not her place or business to tell you how to manage your home, husband or life and she needs to understand that her temporary status at your home is just that , temporary.

you are married and grown- dont try and sugar coat it to make the pill easier for her to swallow or she will just continue to walk all over you. Give it to her straight. She might not like what you have to say at first but she will respect you for showing your backbone in the long run.


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks for ur comment my mom does all four of her children that"try to control us" my two brothers stay away from her because she tried to run there lives and my other brother has a child but even b4 that he has always been her favourite dont understand it because im the last but now that he has a child she dont really care about how the rest of us feel because its like her life start back over new with them ( my brother gf and baby) so she dont care about how we feel she just treats us like we're dumb (dont matter what we say to let her know we know what we want) but as i said b4 its not up to her likeness, to me im sick of it so i will just do like my other 2 brothers and stay away from her and let her enjoy my brother n his family because he is living an agreeable life for her likeness and i want to add something extra imagine one evening she asked me to go out with her so while getting ready i realized that my bro gf and baby was coming to meet us so i was like look at drama now she will want to hurry me and say its because of the baby and she cries and whatever so im like so let them stay home then in my mind ofcourse, so when we got there my bro gf dont talk to me so i normally say goodmorning or goodnight to her and she never responds so when we meet up with her i didnt say anything to her so my mom and i went into the restaurant because she is grumpy outside saying how people is watching her and bla bla bla, so when we got in my mom was like listen to me whenever u go anywhere and see her tell her goodevening for me please, so i was like WHAT she dont tell me back anything why u dont tell her what u just told me seeing that im ur daughter, my mom again how could a mom be like that and fyi my mom has a closer relationship with my bro gf than with me and she is only here in my bro life lest than 2 yrs so u see my situation (my mother's favourites)


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

sounds like my MIL- I just cut her out of our life and their has been no drama ever since.


----------

